# How big is your 2 Year Old's (or older) waist?



## JennInSeattle

I'm making a critical Elbee decision so if you wouldn't mind voting it would really help me out!









I made it so you can pick more than one option if you have twins or a two and three year old or remember your 4 year olds measurements when she was two, etc.


----------



## ustasmom

I voted for 20 inches for Ben who is 2.5. He is average sized. Not chubby and not skinny. And he wears a 3T. He weighs about 33lbs, too.


----------



## JennInSeattle

Thank you Kim!


----------



## mom2jack

My son is napping right now so I can't measure his waist - and I don't remember it offhand. But, I just got my elbee order of mediums and they fit him with one or two snaps showing in the middle (depending on fabric). He will be two next month and I'm sure he'll never grow into larges. He has MAYBE gained between 1 and 2 pounds in the last 6 months. I also have some el bees that Laura made with crossover snaps.

Hope that was kinda what you were looking for


----------



## Azadeh

I voted for my almost two year old and then realized I could have voted for my now 5 year old too! I have his measurements written down! So now I can't vote again but he was 19 inches... Hope this helps, -Azadeh


----------



## ustasmom

When I had elbees, I tried a large on him. The waist wasn't the problem. It was the leg gaping around the thighs. LB had suggested medium longs for him.


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jack*
I also have some el bees that Laura made with crossover snaps.

Hope that was kinda what you were looking for









I'm trying to decide if I should get the crossover snaps on the mediums. They'd fit him a lot better now and prevent wing droop for the first 6 months or so but they'd limit the waist to about 19 inches instead of 21-ish but I REALLY want him to potty train in them if possible. Were your crossover snap ones mediums?

Thank you so much everyone for responding and voting it's definitely helping!


----------



## MiaPia

I voted 19 AND 20. When Harrison had just turned 2 his waist was right at 19" - now that he's 2 1/2 it's closer to 20 (just over 19 1/2).


----------



## mom2jack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
Were your crossover snap ones mediums?


I had to check! I got half mediums and half medium longs and the crossover snaps are the medium longs.


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jack*
I had to check! I got half mediums and half medium longs and the crossover snaps are the medium longs.

:LOL Figures!









Ok, I'm still wobbling but I'm thinking of going without crossover snaps..

Thank you Mia!!


----------



## ryansmom02

Ryan is 2years and 3 months and his wais is 18 -18.5 it changes........ but he also has about a 17 inch rise


----------



## Piffle

I really recommend the cross over snaps. They do not add any bulk to the wings when crossed. I voted 18" for my 2 year old.


----------



## mamaroni

CHandler's about 20.5. I voted 21.


----------



## JennInSeattle

Ok, now I'm leaning toward getting them (which is what my current order has) and then trading for those without if I need them later.. that's a thought I suppose.


----------



## momtokay

I voted 16" and 19". :LOL My first had a 16" waist when she potty trained at 2-years old and 23-lbs. She has a 19" waist now and she'll be 4 in July I think she's about 31-lbs now? I take it you finally heard back from Laura?!?


----------



## tippytoes26

I said 17 inches for my almost 29 month old. She's had a 17 inch waist since she was about 10 months old. She's just starting to become a little more "solid" after an upward growth sprut if you know what I mean, so maybe she'll hit the 18 inch mark. She's 24lbs if that helps any. It's so hard to tell because a child the same age and weight can have a waist that vaires as much as 16 inches all the way up to 22 inches. All shapes and sizes









Amber


----------



## JennInSeattle

Amber - I agree, it is hard to tell but I wanted to know if I was way off in my thinking.. you know, if everyone had 2 year olds with waists over 20 inches then I'd know that my thinking was way off but if people had two year olds with waists smaller then I'd know that there's a possiblity we'd be fine.









Nathan's waist is 16 inches (smallest snap setting) at 10 months old. At 2 months old his waist was 15 inches and it took 7 months to move up a single inch! lol And he's not even walking yet! Yep.. I think it's crossover snaps for us!

Kristen - I did hear back thankfully! Laura thought she'd responded to me and just hadn't, her machines both died last week so it will be another week before she starts my order (which is just fine with me) so I still got to make my changes!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys

Julian has a 19" waist but he's 3.5 now.....
What is the benefit of cross over snaps & what do they look like


----------



## Frogmorest

Maddy is 2.75 and 19 inch waist. She's about 34 lbs and 38 inches tall.

Tammy


----------



## ChristinaB

Hunter is (holy crap we just had a huge earthquake!) anyways... back from the doorway LMAO....
21 mo, 18 in waist/rise and 11" thighs... he's 24lbs and 32"


----------



## kblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Hunter is (holy crap we just had a huge earthquake!) anyways... back from the doorway LMAO....
21 mo, 18 in waist/rise and 11" thighs... he's 24lbs and 32"









Are you okay, Christina???







:

Jessa is 2.5 and her waist is 19". It has been since she was 10 months! She's gained 10 lbs and grown 7" since then, but her waist and thighs have stayed the same!


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthreeboys*
Julian has a 19" waist but he's 3.5 now.....
What is the benefit of cross over snaps & what do they look like









The benefit is that the snaps will look like this: http://pic10.picturetrail.com/VOL334...8/56254220.jpg

Basically they are an inch apart total instead of 1/2 inch apart and so the outside snap is a little further out and holds up the front panel a little better (as well as crossing over if the waist was too small for a baby). This waffle knit I'm getting is stretchier than hemp and on the hemp elbees he wears the tightest setting so he may need to cross it over for the waffle. Am I about as clear as mud? I aint so good at English! :LOL

And Christina - I can't belive you just had an earthquake! Everything ok?


----------



## mamaofthreeboys

Oh that makes complete sense








Thanks for explaining & showing me pictures~
I'm still trying to figure out what to order too :LOL


----------



## twouglyducks

Well, I voted 21+. My just turned 3 yr old has always been big. I *think* his waist is 22". But he's also 40lbs. and 40inches tall. He's not little.


----------



## ChristinaB

Sorry I made your thread OT... LOL!!

Yea there was a 5.1 about 30 miles south and 52 miles off the coast. It was strong here! My sewing machines jumped up and down on my table!
We are fine and Hunter slept right through it! Phew... I'm still a mess, shaking and eating Finnish chocolate.. I think I need a diaper, send me to an instock store HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks*
But he's also 40lbs. and 40inches tall. He's not little.









Wow, you are definitely right! He's not little at all! lol Thank you!









And Kimberly - it's agonizing trying to pick it all! I think many moms will be happy when she has instock! :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Sorry I made your thread OT... LOL!!

Yea there was a 5.1 about 40 miles south and 52 miles off the coast. It was strong here! My sewing machines jumped up and down on my table!
We are fine and Hunter slept right through it! Phew... I'm still a mess, shaking and eating Finnish chocolate.. I think I need a diaper, send me to an instock store HAHAHAHA!!

ROFL! Going Off Topic is what I do best!







I got my Wooly Bully from Angelica yesterday ( http://pic10.picturetrail.com/VOL334...8/56796792.jpg ) and she sent me chocolate too .. and I must confess.. I finished it all about 2 hours ago!







It was SOOO good! I know it's a little piggy but I didn't eat much else! :LOL

And as far as instock.. hmm..







I really wanted a Darling Diaper fitted this morning.. or a new changing pad cover.. um there was a store yesterday that had a really cool red sherpa fitted - where was that??


----------



## ChristinaB

OMG if she sent you as much as she sent me, you ate a ton of chocolate! I must admit I ate 1/2 of it already only because I am PMS'ing and this earthshake FREAKED me out! (I eat when I am scared! LOL)


----------



## ChristinaB

WHAT A CUTE PICTURE!!! I love that WB on Nathan







He's such a love and growing soo fast!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys

Oh that Wooly bully looks great! It looks mega trim.....man it is so hard to decide







What's Luke's size going to be in 6 months :LOL geesh! Oooo yum chocolate~speaking of thanks for that truffle you sent~So glad it was in a baggie b/c it was smushed but I still ate it :LOL


----------



## Lauira

Both my 2.5 year old and my 1.5 year old have 19 inch waists.









ETA: The large El Bees fit them both perfectly on the smallest setting (or next to smallest - it kind of depends on who is putting the diaper on). We have tried both the hemp and the BKT.


----------



## pb_and_j

Bret's a peanut... I voted 17". If I measure him standing it's 16, sitting w/ his belly pooched out it's 18.


----------



## Jennifer Z

My almost 2.5 yo has a 21.5" waist and is 38-39 lbs or so. He isn't particularly skinny or chubby, just really solid and big for his age.

Here is a picture of him in a SleepyKats , which is suppossed to fit to 35 lbs.


----------



## Lucysmama

Lucy is 34-35 lbs and has a 20" waist. Her rise is also 20", if that helps at all. She is really short and chunky.









ETA: She's 28 months old.


----------



## rgeelan

well i tried but William told me I can measure it later... sorry


----------



## campingmumma

Ok, I voted 18" for Shea - he'll be 3 in July. He's built solid (always in the 90's for H & W) - not bad for an ebf'ed kid







He can wear a large on almost the tightest setting.


----------



## beachmama

I can't believe my baby girl may have the smallest waist at just over 15"! She is 25 months. She is like a little pencil!


----------

